# Theakstons Old Peculier Thread.



## mje1980 (27/11/11)

Drinking another theakstons old peculier. What a lovely beer. What the hell is that flavour?? Smells like molasses/treacle??. Probably some ordinary xtal malt or something, but anyway, post your recipes/thoughts/ comments here. Im enjoying it, just spewing i don't have any stilton to go with it!. At least i have another in the fridge!!!


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Tried it once. Enjoyed it immensely.

Most things you read suggest actually adding treacle, including Jamil's homage from BCS (he doesn't claim it is a clone, just in the ballpark

Marris, black treacle, 80L crystal and black patent malt, 65 IBU (he uses horizon, I reckon a more typical UK hop would be my choice).

Hope that helps a little. Usually reticent to offer advice on stuff I haven't really tried.


----------



## mje1980 (27/11/11)

Cheers mate, i was going to brew a Lyle's dark treacle porter for an upcoming case swap, so i think i'll give it a go. Great beer, wish i'd cleaned out dan's haha


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Do you want the full BCS recipe or do you have it somewhere already?


----------



## mje1980 (27/11/11)

Nah mate i don't have it. Link would be awesome. Shit, you've helped me out so much lately i owe you!!!. I owe you a bottle or two!


I was thinking od adding the lyle's to the cube, then dumping the hot wort on top. No worries about infections haha.


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Full recipe according to the book:

OG: 1093
FG: 1022
IBU: 66

8.84 kg Marris (90.3%)
227g black treacle (3.2 %
340g Crystal (80 L) (4.8%)
113g Black patent (1.6%)

43 g horizon (13%aa, presumably as a single bittering addition - doesn't specify)

Wy 1028 , whitelabs 13 or nottingham.


----------



## Eggs (27/11/11)

We spent May staying im belfast with relatives. Theaksons was amongs a fine selection of ales avaiable in the local supermarket for AU$2.50 a bottle. I was so spoilt for beer over ther at such a cheap price.
I drank heaps of it. Ive had it here and though i thought it was a nice beer, the bottles over ther had so much more flavour. I suppose thats what global transport of bottled beer will do. Ill have to have a go at this when i get a chance.


----------



## bkmad (27/11/11)

Keep in mind the BCS version is quite a bit stronger than the real thing. 9ish % verses about 5.6% for the real thing.


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

BCS seems very different from actual peculier but my understanding is that BCS is a recipe for old ale inspired by, rather than replicating, TOP.

With those ingredients you can probably tweak the theak to taste.

IBU is also more than twice what I expect from the commercial example.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (27/11/11)

I'll be putting this on my list of beers to brew. TOP was one of the first beers I drunk at about the age of 16-17 so I've always wanted a recipe.


----------



## bkmad (27/11/11)

manticle said:


> BCS seems very different from actual peculier but my understanding is that BCS is a recipe for old ale insoired by, rather than replicating, TOP.
> 
> With those ingredients you can probably tweak the theak to taste.



Agreed, the ingredients look pretty good, just the quantities need to be adjusted.


----------



## Shed101 (27/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> I'll be putting this on my list of beers to brew. TOP was one of the first beers I drunk at about the age of 16-17 so I've always wanted a recipe.



This was one of my first beers, too ... along with Theakston's Best Bitter, Fuller's Chiswick, Bateman's XB, Wards Best (RIP), Marston's Pedigree and Younger's no.3. ... sometimes all in the same night.

Mind, I was 13 and would stand up at the bar to get served for my older mates <_< Once got intercepted at the door to the beer garden by the landlord who took my tray of five pints (nearly a week's bloody paper-round wages!!!!) and told me to piss off!

The old man warned me never to have more than three pints of OP in a night for fear of the dark toilet demon the next day.

Had a couple the other week in bottle in QLD, and damn it tasted good - better than I remember it 100 miles from the brewery on hand pump.

I reckon the recipe will have changed many times since the nineties. And I reckon the version my Dad remembered would have been stronger than 5.6% too.








... Don't get me started on Bateman's Salem Porter!


----------



## Lecterfan (27/11/11)

I did one loosely based on Dave Line's recipe which was close but no cigar (still a nice beer though). Personally I think Northdown for bittering, OG of around 1.060 but keep the IBUs closer to 45-50 IMHO.

I used wy1318 and thought it suited the style really well.

Enough roast to make it black, but not super bitter/roasty, crystal etc. I shall persevere and if I come any closer I'll add the recipe to the thread! I quite liked the old I made, but it wasn't dark enough and the treacle character wasn't quite pronounced enough.


----------



## MaltyHops (27/11/11)

The following is from the BYO 250 Classic Clone Recipes special edition:

19L, OG 1060 FG 1013 IBU 30 SRM 32 ABV 6.0%
4.10kg 2-row pale ale malt
0.34kg torrified wheat (or flaked wheat)
0.34kg crystal malt (60 oL)
0.11kg crystal malt (120-150 oL)
85g chocolate malt
0.23kg cane sugar (@15mins)
0.14kg invert sugar (@15mins)
85g molasses (@15mins)
1 tsp irish moss (@15mins)
7 AAU Northerrn Brewer hops (@60mins) 22g 9% alpha acids
2.5 AAU Fuggles hops (@15mins) 14g 5% alpha acids
7.1g Fuggles hops (dry hopped)
Wyeast 1028 London Ale or WLP026 Burton Ale
2L starter
Heat 13L water to 73oC stir in crushed grains and wheat and mash at 67oC for 45 mins
Collect about 21L of wort _[sic - that's what the BYO recipe says, not sure where
the extra 8L comes from, maybe the 13L should have been 23L?]_, add 3.8L of water,
bring to boil and boil for 90mins.
Cool wort, aerate and ferment at 21oC.
Rack to secondary for 2 weeks, dry hop 5 days before bottling/kegging.

Plus quite a few recipes via google.

T.


----------

